# Resonator Opinions



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey all you resonator experts, 

I am looking for an entry-level metal body resonator guitar. It will only be used periodically in the studio for texture/mood purposes to get "that sound" so I am not looking to break the bank. Something under $1000 would be ideal. Played a Fender FR-55, and an Alabama MD-300 the other day side-by-side. The Fender sounded good and full bodied, but the Alabama had more of that "mid-range honk" which i associate more with the typical steel-body resonator sound. Any opinions/advice?

Cheers,
Alfie


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Johnson make a decent single cone, nickle bodied reso. Apparently their tri-cones aren't very good but I bought my son a single cone for under a grand that was very nice for that price.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i tried a couple fenders, and the metal epiphone- didnt really like them.
i have the wood body epiphone biscuit, i think its pretty nice, but not what you are after.
id be looking at something like this i think-

http://www.nationalguitar.com/catalog/republic-guitar

or

http://www.nationalguitar.com/catalog/hot-rod-steel

guess you cant really try them out though- but there are some video clips on that site.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

I've been on the hunt for a while and narrowed it down to a Republic ( http://www.republicguitars.com/ ). The 12th Fret had a bunch but when I was in there this week it was mostly National's in stock, which are $pricey$.

DW


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Fraser, I see the Republics on the National site, did they buy them out or maybe they are just adding to the marketing effort???

DW


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

great thread, I know nothing about resonator's either but am craving one!!

[video=youtube;fw5gg4WM-ko]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fw5gg4WM-ko[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

rumrunner- im not really sure-
i think the hot rod steels are made for lenny(at vintage nationals) to his criteria, and he markets them-
as far as i know, he carries the republics, sets them up and does some quality control.
the republic guy is in america, so he may be an associate or something-
in any case, vintage nationals has carried republics for a few years- maybe since the beginning.
i dont know any of these people really, just spewing stuff i read on the internet lol.
from what ive seen though, lenny (at vintage nationals) is a good guy- 
my perception is he wants happy customers.
however, ive never played any of those guitars, or dealt with him personally.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a Regal steel body resonator I like a lot. Loud and toneful with or without a slide. The previous owner fitted Grover machine heads on it so I don't know what was original, but it works great.

Most resonators can be hotroddded/upgradedd with readddily available parts.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

fraser said:


> rumrunner- im not really sure-
> i think the hot rod steels are made for lenny(at vintage nationals) to his criteria, and he markets them-
> as far as i know, he carries the republics, sets them up and does some quality control.
> the republic guy is in america, so he may be an associate or something-
> ...



Thanks man. During the summer 12thfret had about a half dozen Republics and then poof, they are now all gone. I should have asked, maybe it's just re-stocking time. 

DW


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lots of good info here, as I fully expected from this group, i will continue to play whatever I can before I buy


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

I have owned quite a few resonators and nothing beats the guitars from National Resophonics.

Even the vintage ones have gone down in value to the the quality of the new ones.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Sometimes a wood body resonator can be what you want too. I find the wood body records a little easier than the steel body, though that may have more to do with my ears than the mics. Both are good to have on hand anyway. 

The bride bought me a nice imported Dobro recently and though the set-up needed tweaking, it plays great. (I had previously tried it, told her about it, and she piced it up for me.) The brand is owned by Gibson now but the the lower end ones are made offshore. No matter, still sounds great. http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Acoustic-Instruments/Dobro.aspx/?s_kwcid=gibson dobro|9994261140

Related...An acquaintance has a stellar National resonator mandolin. Stunning to behold with eyes and ears.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but as a newby to resonators I'm wondering if all resonator guitars (square-neck vs. round, different cone types) can be played in both horizontal and vertical positions?


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

JHarasym said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but as a newby to resonators I'm wondering if all resonator guitars (square-neck vs. round, different cone types) can be played in both horizontal and vertical positions?


Square necks are designed to be played as lap guitars but I suppose with good reach you may be able to do it. Round necks are the opposite but dont have the tone a square neck would have when played on the lap. Bisquit, spider or tricones while having their own distinct tones come in both square and round neck styles.
My first reso was a cheap alabama model. I still love it but it tends to sound like a banjo. quality cones and bisquits are readily available online however.

oh ya....brass not glass lol


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Saw a nice little Recording King resonator yesterday. Didn't get a chance to play. The Fret may have one.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

In the beginning the square-necked guitars were called "Hawaiian" and the round-necked guitars were called "Spanish". The square necked guitars were designed solely for Hawaiian music as it was extremely popular at the time. The Spanish guitars were made for the more traditional styles of playing. 
The only weakness with playing the Spanish style flat across the lap using a "nut-lifter" is that the neck can flex a bit and make it tougher to play in tune. Particularly when played standing with a strap.

At the risk of sounding a bit like a snob, I find all the off shore resonators to be disappointing when compared to the Nationals. Even the hot-rodded versions don't sound like the real thing. I don't quite understand it, they are all made of "car-parts", but the magic the National folks have, seems to elude most other makers. The small one-person shops turn out staggeringly good guitars, but the big off-shore factories just don't seem to get there. In fact, the really cheap guitars tend to disappoint so much that some folks reject the style entirely.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

im with you on what is best-
but myself, personally, i like to play guitar a number of ways- that would get stupidly expensive if i had to have the best stuff for everything.
a $3000 guitar would be sitting in a case for 6 months at a time because i didnt feel like playing that way.
bringing us back to the OP- he just wants to add a sound- does it make sense to invest thousands in something he will occasionally use to make a sound?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

fraser said:


> im with you on what is best-
> but myself, personally, i like to play guitar a number of ways- that would get stupidly expensive if i had to have the best stuff for everything.
> a $3000 guitar would be sitting in a case for 6 months at a time because i didnt feel like playing that way.
> bringing us back to the OP- he just wants to add a sound- does it make sense to invest thousands in something he will occasionally use to make a sound?


That's why I haven't bought a reso yet.

Even some of the cheaper ones don't make sense for me to spend that kind of money.

Now if it was going to be my #1 guitar--and if I would possibly be making money at it, I would already have called Mike to buy one.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Many of the cheap ones can be set-up to sound better than they arrive from the factory, but that's not always saying much. A friend's Johnson didn't impress me at all, and all the Fenders I've tried were weak. Both of mine are recent imports (Dobro wood body and Regal steel body) and are the only ones of their kind to grab me. I know they're a little less than ideal, but it's a reasonable compromise based on tone versus price. As with all things, compare if possible, and buy what speaks to you.

If you get a chance to hear Ken Whiteley http://www.kenwhiteley.com/ play his National, you'll hear what they're supposed to sound like. Saw him live and acoustic last night. Wonderful tone.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Another is Dakota Dave Hull. www.dakotadavehull.com Staggeringly good player. I played his old National and was stunned at how easily it played. I set up my one of my National El Trovadors to try and get close. I didn't do so badly and it has now become one of my "go to" guitars. I just have to remember to lay back a bit if I'm playing with others. 

If you must try a "knock off" I'd look at a Regal, possibly wood body, and change out the cone with a real National cone and either a National or Cumberland biscuit - the stock biscuits are not up to the rest of the product. 

Incidentally, anyone in the Calgary area interested in hearing and working with a great guitar player: I have Dakota Dave Hull leading a couple of workshops and performing in concert from November 21 - 23. Email me for more info [email protected]


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

Well in one of those strange twists, where all the Stars align, your in the right place at the right moment, your Karma cup is full and you, for once, have some extra $$$ in your pocket - you find what you've been looking for, for ever. Just happens a complete stranger, who had this, who got it from a friend of a friend, of a friend sold it to me with out me having to complete left nut removal surgery.

I'm stoked, early '30's baby....

http://www.vintageguitar.com/1799/vintage-dobros/

It's mine and on my bench...


















































Needs a new bridge saddle, some twit had glued the cone in, the spider was misaligned and it has some neck sag which will require an adjustable support but damn in my life, she'll turn 100. 

DW


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

damn man- you scored!

looks to be in great shape- despite the flaws you point out.
its like a dream come true, except it came true for somebody else lol.
original nut riser i see there?

congrats!


----------



## Vox71 (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally bought one. An "Alabama" steel-bodied resonator. It isn't a National (nor National money), but I will only be using it in the studio occasionally for mood. Brought it home, and wrote &amp; recorded a song with it immediately. Have a listen. http://soundcloud.com/vox71/the-prisoner


----------

